# Monsanto's GMO Corn Linked to Organ Failure



## Makalakumu (Dec 26, 2011)

I was tempted to title this thread "Eat Doritos, Kill Your Liver" but prudence prompted hyperbole.  That said, as martial artists, who may or may not be concerned with long term health, we may need to pay more attention to this subject.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/01/12/monsantos-gmo-corn-linked_n_420365.html



> "Effects were mostly concentrated in kidney and liver function, the two  major diet detoxification organs, but in detail differed with each GM  type. In addition, some effects on heart, adrenal, spleen and blood  cells were also frequently noted. As there normally exists sex  differences in liver and kidney metabolism, the highly statistically  significant disturbances in the function of these organs, seen between  male and female rats, cannot be dismissed as biologically insignificant  as has been proposed by others. We therefore conclude that our data  strongly suggests that these GM maize varieties induce a state of  hepatorenal toxicity....These substances have never before been an  integral part of the human or animal diet and therefore their health  consequences for those who consume them, especially over long time  periods are currently unknown."



What do you think?


----------



## Gnarlie (Dec 27, 2011)

I think Monsanto's approach to patenting and modifying crops, and their alleged tactics are most disturbing.  Have you watched the movie 'Food Inc'?  I recommend!

We won't know what the GM health implications are for another 50 odd years I guess.  But that's true for mobile phones too.  I eat a lot of Soya / Corn based stuff, but I try to make sure none of it is GM, and none of it is Monsanto.  It bugs me paying more for organic, non-GM veg though.


----------



## K-man (Jan 2, 2012)

Unfortunately Monsanto have been accused of putting profit before safety many times in the past. Personally, I could no longer believe anything they have to say.

That aside, I believe that GM, properly done, is the key to guaranteeing the future food supply on the planet. There are many examples of successful GM crops and if you want to be technical, animal husbandry over the centuries has been a process of gene modification. 

I draw the line when someone wants to produce pink, chocolate flavored sweet corn just because you can!

BTW ... The original quote should have included the information that the adverse effects were found in rats, not humans, and there are no details given as to how the trial was conducted, whether the corn consumed was sole diet or more than normal food supply etc.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 2, 2012)

K-man said:


> That aside, I believe that GM, properly done, is the key to guaranteeing the future food supply on the planet. There are many examples of successful GM crops and if you want to be technical, animal husbandry over the centuries has been a process of gene modification.



GM crops are the key to the end of life as we know it.  When you have one genetic line, then one mutated disease kills them all.  Previous manipulations did not leave us with a single genetic example of each crop.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 2, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> GM crops are the key to the end of life as we know it.  When you have one genetic line, then one mutated disease kills them all.  Previous manipulations did not leave us with a single genetic example of each crop.



It would be nice if the people who own Monsanto could be held liable for the harm that they do.  Damn LLCs, I wonder if the protection is what allows companies to do this?


----------

